# Fess up...



## Cryozombie

How many of you have taken 'Riods? 

Anyone care to share their experiences with them?  Not roumors, or what the doctors/governments/yadda yadda SAY about them, but actual info on what it was like taking them?


----------



## Jay Bell

2 cycles in HS, my junior year.  I honestly never saw or felt anything much of a difference, but decided it was for the birds when a buddy of mine, Brian, ended up with a nuclear temper problem from the same batch.


----------



## Tkang_TKD

Never taken them;  I'm a naturally large person at 6',  235lbs.  I've never thought of any conceivable reason to use them, and besides that, I get tested for them.


----------



## dubljay

no way would i take steriods.  that stuff will mess you up.


----------



## Ceicei

No, not muscle-enhancing steroids.  However, I was prescribed a different type of steroids while in the hospital and for a while afterwards.  Although I was on it for a few months, I developed a strong reliance upon it.  The Dr. had to slowly taper me off and I had a terrible time with withdrawal and extreme mood swings, even with just the dosage reduction.  

I'd hate to imagine what it could be like with the steroids used by athletes.

- Ceicei


----------



## MikeMartial

Considered a few years back after a good year of gains from heavy lifting.  Did a lot of reading and research, but just never really felt I "needed to".  I had made good gains naturally, and after looking at the risk vs gain ration, just didn't seem worth it.


----------



## Akula

Not even a possibility - for the sports I compete(d) in, they randomly test for usage.  Test positive, you're out.


----------



## Marginal

Never used em. But then I never paid much attention to bodybuilding in the first place, so I never had much cause.


----------



## OULobo

Closest I ever got was some thermogens like ephedra. I did have two roommates that were heavy 'roid freaks. I didn't notice much of a temper problem, but that could be because when you are up in the middle of the night lovingly sharpening the machete you keep under your pillow, they look at you with a little less aggression. I will say this, the 'roids may have helped them with their physique, but they still worked like horses for it and they both quit with in four years.


----------



## loki09789

Technopunk said:
			
		

> How many of you have taken 'Riods?
> 
> Anyone care to share their experiences with them? Not roumors, or what the doctors/governments/yadda yadda SAY about them, but actual info on what it was like taking them?


I assume you are referring to Anabolic or "Horsie" steroids.  There are many OTC type of legal (or at least unregulated) 'roid options out there that do not (as the studies so far indicate, the future will tell) have the same detrimental side affects as the old 'horsie' roids.

Used Creatine, closest to a 'roid type of supplement I have ever gotten.


----------



## Fight with attitude

I've never done roids and I'm not saying that you should take them but if you are be smart about it. To many people just waste money and ruin there body by thinking the more roids you do the better you will look.

Less is more with roids and you got to know your body when to take it how much to take...it's all pretty much trial and error.


----------



## Enson

Marginal said:
			
		

> Never used em. But then I never paid much attention to bodybuilding in the first place, so I never had much cause.


same here!


----------



## Sin

i have never ever ever done any sort of illegal drugs and I am proud of it


----------



## loki09789

Fight with attitude said:
			
		

> I've never done roids and I'm not saying that you should take them but if you are be smart about it. To many people just waste money and ruin there body by thinking the more roids you do the better you will look.
> 
> Less is more with roids and you got to know your body when to take it how much to take...it's all pretty much trial and error.


The majority of 'roid abuse has more to do with competetive training than 'vanity' training.  College students trying to keep or get a scholarship, pro's trying to keep or regain and edge on the field and such.  Even in body building, it wasn't so much a motivation of 'looks' as much as competitive edge for competition in general (though in Body Building it will be about 'looks' because of the importance of mass and symetry and all that).

With all the legal 'roids out there now, it is really difficult for the competetive sports to test out all the ones that are put into use.  Some even said that (I can't remember the Baseball player's name for the life of me) the homerun record one year was undeserved because the player admitted to using Creatine.  It is legal and not by definition an anabolic steroid...but is it fair?  Who knows.


----------



## Feisty Mouse

Nope.  It's never been an issue with me - but geek girls generally don't go in for that kind of thing.

Interesting, though.

A friend of mine taught in public high schools for a little while.  One year a student came back from the summer having clearly (to her) taken steroids.  He was *huge*, and had serious acne and rage problems as well.  When he cornered her in the classroom because she wouldn't give him more time to finish a test (I think everyone else had left), she just said, "Take your time" and got out of there - it sounds like it was very scary.

The rage issues sound like they could be a real problem.


----------



## bassplayer

Creatine is an amino acid, not a hormone, and that's what separates it from steroids. 
Were you referring to Mark Mcguire, loki? 
Creatine monohydrate is a supplement that serves as an energy reserve in muscle cells. Muscular contraction is powered by the breakdown of ATP (adenosine triphosphate) to ADP (adenosine diphosphate). When all the ATP is broken down, creatine phosphate in the muscle donates a phosphate group to ADP, and further energy reactions can occur. Creatine monohydrate is a precursor to creatine phosphate. By supplementing with CM, CP levels in muscle apparently are maximized, and more muscular work can occur, since there are greater energy reserves to use. That is why its recommended for high energy anaerobic workouts that deplete your ATP levels sufficiently enough that it will be of use to you. If you're not draining your ATP reserves enough in your workouts, then you wont notice the creatine really helping your workouts...maybe you'll have some more energy, but you wont be using it to its potential.
Creatine also helps with resistance training by bloating the muscle with creatine rich fluid. This allows for greater leverage and requires the muscle to move less and lift more weight. While this may seem kind of trivial, some researchers today think that one of the stimulating factors of steroid use is water retention. Anabolic steroids may actually work in part because of cellular fluid retention in the muscles. The swelling action and the related stretching of the cells may in and of itself cause a reaction which stimulates the muscle cells to grow. So in some respects creatine might be as good as steroids, minus the hormonal impact. Its not good to take on a continual basis though, better to cycle on and off...here's more info...
http://www.sportsci.org/traintech/creatine/rbk.html
http://www.rugbycoach.com/nutrition/creatine.htm
http://www.physsportsmed.com/issues/1999/05_99/juhn.htm

Steroids are just NOT good. There are much better ways to feed your body!

Anabolic steroids -- or more precisely, anabolic-androgenic steroids -- are the synthetic derivatives of the naturally occurring male anabolic hormone testosterone. Both anabolic and androgenic have origins from the Greek: anabolic, meaning "to build," and androgenic, meaning "masculinizing." Testosterone's natural androgenic effects trigger the maturing of the male reproductive system in puberty, including the growth of body hair and the deepening of the voice. The hormone's anabolic effect helps the body retain dietary protein, which aids in the development of muscles. 
When your body is supplemented with a hormone like this on a more continual basis, it will start to forget the organ that produces it...I'm sure no man wants his package to be affected!!!

Side Effects....


*Men* - Although anabolic steroids are derived from a male sex hormone, men who take them may actually experience a "feminization" effect along with a decrease in normal male sexual function. Some possible effects include: 

Reduced sperm count
Impotence
Development of breasts
Shrinking of the testicles
Difficulty or pain while urinating

*Women* - On the other hand, women often experience a "masculinization" effect from anabolic steroids, including the following: 

Facial hair growth
Deepened voice
Breast reduction
Menstrual cycle changes
With continued use of anabolic steroids, both sexes can experience the following effects, which range from the merely unsightly to the life endangering. They include: 

Acne
Bloated appearance
Rapid weight gain
Clotting disorders
Liver damage
Premature heart attacks and strokes
Elevated cholesterol levels
Weakened tendons
Lesson?  Feed your body well, but only mess with hormone levels when you have problems and the doc says its necessary!!!


----------



## someguy

Nah never needed to even think about them.  I'm a nerd basically so why would I ever even consider if I needed them?


----------



## OULobo

I read somewhere that creatine has a damaging effect on the liver after prolonged use. Does anyone know if this true or reported.


----------



## bassplayer

Well, your liver removes toxins from the blood - as mentioned above, the creatine phosphate donates its phosphate to the ADP to make more ATP, leaving creatinine behind.  That's why its recommended to cycle off of creatine monohydrate after a few weeks of use, and perhaps a month off every 3-4 - to prevent overworking your liver from cleaning up the excess.  Moderate use can be beneficial, but continued high dosages, like with just about anything, can be harmful.
That's another reason proper rest periods are an important part of your workout schedule - your muscles arent the only organs being taxed after a hard workout!


----------



## Cryozombie

What about Milk Thistle for helping the Liver survive the Creatine?


----------



## Jay Bell

I'd say no...but if you're looking to detox the liver, Milk Thistle *and* Dandelion.  MT helps the liver create strong cells, dandelion helps flush out impurities.

http://home.twcny.rr.com/andysresume/articles/Creatine.htm


----------



## loki09789

OULobo said:
			
		

> I read somewhere that creatine has a damaging effect on the liver after prolonged use. Does anyone know if this true or reported.


I know that it is recommended to cycle on and off of creatine if you are going to use it regularly.  The main reason is so that the response to the introduction each time stays strong and the body doesn't develop an "oh, you again, so what" response (so to speak).

As far as long term affects in the negative, I don't know.  I do know that it will create a tendency to suck water more because of the increase recuperative pace and there is some cramping in the muscles during the rebuild phases of workouts as well.


----------



## Cryozombie

Anyone know Anything about the "Legal" steroids like M1T or 1AD?


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka

bassplayer said:
			
		

> Creatine is an amino acid, not a hormone, and that's what separates it from steroids.
> Were you referring to Mark Mcguire, loki?
> Creatine monohydrate is a supplement that serves as an energy reserve in muscle cells. Muscular contraction is powered by the breakdown of ATP (adenosine triphosphate) to ADP (adenosine diphosphate). When all the ATP is broken down, creatine phosphate in the muscle donates a phosphate group to ADP, and further energy reactions can occur. Creatine monohydrate is a precursor to creatine phosphate. By supplementing with CM, CP levels in muscle apparently are maximized, and more muscular work can occur, since there are greater energy reserves to use. That is why its recommended for high energy anaerobic workouts that deplete your ATP levels sufficiently enough that it will be of use to you. If you're not draining your ATP reserves enough in your workouts, then you wont notice the creatine really helping your workouts...maybe you'll have some more energy, but you wont be using it to its potential.
> Creatine also helps with resistance training by bloating the muscle with creatine rich fluid. This allows for greater leverage and requires the muscle to move less and lift more weight. While this may seem kind of trivial, some researchers today think that one of the stimulating factors of steroid use is water retention. Anabolic steroids may actually work in part because of cellular fluid retention in the muscles. The swelling action and the related stretching of the cells may in and of itself cause a reaction which stimulates the muscle cells to grow. So in some respects creatine might be as good as steroids, minus the hormonal impact. Its not good to take on a continual basis though, better to cycle on and off...here's more info...
> http://www.sportsci.org/traintech/creatine/rbk.html
> http://www.rugbycoach.com/nutrition/creatine.htm
> http://www.physsportsmed.com/issues/1999/05_99/juhn.htm
> 
> Steroids are just NOT good. There are much better ways to feed your body!
> 
> Anabolic steroids -- or more precisely, anabolic-androgenic steroids -- are the synthetic derivatives of the naturally occurring male anabolic hormone testosterone. Both anabolic and androgenic have origins from the Greek: anabolic, meaning "to build," and androgenic, meaning "masculinizing." Testosterone's natural androgenic effects trigger the maturing of the male reproductive system in puberty, including the growth of body hair and the deepening of the voice. The hormone's anabolic effect helps the body retain dietary protein, which aids in the development of muscles.
> When your body is supplemented with a hormone like this on a more continual basis, it will start to forget the organ that produces it...I'm sure no man wants his package to be affected!!!
> 
> Side Effects....
> 
> 
> *Men* - Although anabolic steroids are derived from a male sex hormone, men who take them may actually experience a "feminization" effect along with a decrease in normal male sexual function. Some possible effects include:
> 
> Reduced sperm count
> Impotence
> Development of breasts
> Shrinking of the testicles
> Difficulty or pain while urinating
> *Women* - On the other hand, women often experience a "masculinization" effect from anabolic steroids, including the following:
> 
> Facial hair growth
> Deepened voice
> Breast reduction
> Menstrual cycle changes
> With continued use of anabolic steroids, both sexes can experience the following effects, which range from the merely unsightly to the life endangering. They include:
> 
> Acne
> Bloated appearance
> Rapid weight gain
> Clotting disorders
> Liver damage
> Premature heart attacks and strokes
> Elevated cholesterol levels
> Weakened tendons
> Lesson? Feed your body well, but only mess with hormone levels when you have problems and the doc says its necessary!!!


Having edumacation in biochem and physio, and having been  roid-head for a spell, allow me to respond to some of these.

Reduced sperm count and impotence?  Some guys get what has been nick-named "deca-di#k" (after "deca-durabolin", one of the more common and preferred steroids). In this state, one may experience decreased sex drive. On the other hand, anabolic steroid use increases free testosterone levels by an average of 400-500 percent over non-using states, which can create the exact opposite of impotence. Yes, anabolics effect muscle sizer, and fluid retention.  Can anybody here think of a sexual organ that's a muscle, and fills with fluid?  

Liver Damage = Read the PDR on the studies behind Liver functioning and tumors. While on anabolics, the liver does go absolutely nuts, and creates neoplasms...tumors. Interestingly, however, these are "benign" neoplasms, and they go away within months of discontinuation.

Testicular shrinking: Yep. The "boys" turn off, because of the test levels in the blood being soo much higher than normal. After stopping a cycle, test levels drop below normal before the body senses this, and turns the boys back on again. Usually, this time between the cessation of exogenous test and resumpotion of endogenous test makes one crabby, moody, sensitive, and many other things. 

Difficulty and/or pain with urination -- yep. Prostate swells up like a softball. On cycle, one holds quite a bit of water. Everywhere. Seems to come out of the sweat glands easier than the bladder.

Acne, etc. Yep. Tricks your body into thinking it's 16 again, when you were indestructable and capable of doing all sorts of stupid things without consequence...and you probably had acne at 16. 

Tendon weakness - Fabrication/misinterpretation of the data. In studies on oldsters being given metered doses of test at regular intervals, all of the bodies connective tissues showed positive improvements, including tendon thickness and resiliency. Most athletes using roids do so to push themselves on the court or the gym floor...unfortunately, the muscles develop strength at a rate that's exponentially greater than tendons. Take a body-builder stuck at repping 60 pound dumbells. 1st couple weeks, he won't notice much aside from some irritability, water retention, and irritability. About 2-3 weeks into the cycle, he'll notice his workouts don't sap him as much as they used to, so he'll step up the intensity just a bit. Between weeks 4-6, something amazing happens. The drugs are in full swing, and you can just walk into the gym and look at the weights, and get bigger. Strength seems to know no bounds. You break personal records with ease, sometimes just 2 days after you just broke it again.  Meanwhile, the tendons...slower to follow the act by strengthening secondary to the specific adaptation to imposed demand, do not share this mighty leaps and bounds development and recovery. The 60 lb weight becomes 80, the 100, then 120, and so on...until finally a tendon goes, "pop". The old dogs who have been around the block with their drug use plan for this by using simple wisdoms like "low weight, high reps...6 sets of ten, and go home". After all, it's not the workout creating the body...it's the chemicals. So beating the body down to build it up is pointless.

Elevated cholesterol levels and clotting disorders?  Heck yah. Spikes in cholesterol levels -- the bad stuff -- are one of the "you can count on it, bubba" effects of anabolic use. They'll come down after quitting. Some of it is directly due to the injections or tabs: roids are a cholesterol, just like many of the other tissues in the body.  But the liver certainly does seem to favor making more LDL (lousy-day lipids) while on cycle.

With elevated chol levels come increased risks for heart attack and stroke. Not to mention, you're holding water, then creating increased fluid pressure through increased exercise. If there's a small imperfection in your hoses, you're priming the pump for a tear.

Why did I use them? I had a rotator cuff tear (not complicated by acromial impingement) and a SLAP lesion of the glenoid labrum, as well as multiple back injuries. I needed to train through the pain to strengthen these parts for self-rehab. Would I do it again? Nope. My injuries are back, and were back as soon as I got off the juice. Still takes me the better part of 1/2 hour to get going in the AM b/c pain and stiffness of old MA orthopedic injuries.

Would I encourage others too? Nope. Too many health risks (not to mention, I think my inevitable bald spot came on sooner secondary to use).

OTC steroid precursors? Most current studies say they make as many female hormones in your bod as they do male...so what's the point? (worst ***** tits I ever got was on the OTC's, and not the injectables.) FYI -- McGuire said he was on an OTC anabolic, not creatine. It was the thing to say if you got caught using roids, because the urine and blood panels test the same for OTC as for Rx.

Dave


----------



## SMP

I have not used but some of my friends I have lifted with did and do. In my openion the 2 worst side effects are personality changes/mood swings and decreased hormone production.  I have had the privelage to work with some great people and honestly never needed hormonal assistance. I would be lying if I said I never thought about it but the benefit is short term and not worth it.


----------



## Patrick Skerry

I have no more desire to use steroids than I do to drink a pint of whiskey.


----------



## Vadim

In college I knew some guys who were on Sustanon and other anabolics in an attempt to get strong and freaky. Yeah it got them big and strong but the side-effects and the complete change in personality is not worth it. I personally have never considered taking steroids and never will.

-Vadim


----------



## OUMoose

Patrick Skerry said:
			
		

> I have no more desire to use steroids than I do to drink a pint of whiskey.



*hic*

heeaaay... Don't knock it till you try it...  *hic*

*passes out*


----------



## Venomstrike

Steroids seem to cause too many problems I (whether short term or long term). There is no way I'll ever touch them.


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka

Curious thing about roids: Most people who have, do, or would use them lie about it because of the social stigma and legal ramifications attached. I once staunchly despised the concept, much as I despised the idea of having my life decisions informed by drinking...another vice I wrestled with, and must keep an eye on still.

Painful Lesson: Despise things loosely...we often become those things we dislike the most.

Dave


----------



## Melissa426

I was just on ESPN.com reading about Bonds and Giambi and all that mess.
They have a poll there that question web visitors "Would you use steroids if it helped you earn millions of dollars per year as a professional athlete?"

About 250,000 had submitted a response and the results were almost even, with those saying no with a very small lead at 51-49.
I was appalled at how close it is.

Peace,
Melissa


----------



## jfarnsworth

Have not taken them. Never have and never will!


----------



## te75uo

I will never touch them. I do not want that type of muscle. I prefer the small defined strong type as opposed to the large ones.


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka

te75uo said:
			
		

> I will never touch them. I do not want that type of muscle. I prefer the small defined strong type as opposed to the large ones.


They make steroids for that type of development. Some are for developing big 'ol spongy muscles, while others have a"trimming" or "cutting" effect, all resultnig in the user getting stronger simlpy because of the chemistry of roids. (Read on the web the differences in expected outcomes from use of dianobolin vs. equipoise vs winstrol injectable).

Now, if you can get compact, dense, strong muscles on a lean profile, do you want them?

D.


----------



## Simon Curran

OK thanks to all for the chemistry and biology lessons...

I personally have never tried anabolic steroids, although there was a time when I considered it, since I was a big framed but gangly youth.
I have, however, tried creatine supplements, and in my case they most certainly had the advertised effect, in about 3 months I gained 12 kilos (about 25 pounds) of muscle, but after stopping lost about half of it, but became more defined.
I must admit, that if I decided for some reason taht I needed to gain weight again I probably would use creatine again, but I can't think of any good reason why I would want to, since I am not exactly small at 6ft2 and 220.


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka

SIMONCURRAN said:
			
		

> OK thanks to all for the chemistry and biology lessons...
> 
> I personally have never tried anabolic steroids, although there was a time when I considered it, since I was a big framed but gangly youth.
> I have, however, tried creatine supplements, and in my case they most certainly had the advertised effect, in about 3 months I gained 12 kilos (about 25 pounds) of muscle, but after stopping lost about half of it, but became more defined.
> I must admit, that if I decided for some reason taht I needed to gain weight again I probably would use creatine again, but I can't think of any good reason why I would want to, since I am not exactly small at 6ft2 and 220.


That is usually the best one can hope for with roids. Both cause water retention, with creatine holding more in the belly of the muscle (lending to the "instantly bigger muscles" phenom), and roids causing compartmental retention in the thorax and abdomen ("roid gut/bloat"). Either helps you train harder & recover faster. Once off them, you drop the water; hopefully, holding the strength and lean mass put on, while on.

D.


----------



## Simon Curran

Kembudo-Kai Kempoka said:
			
		

> That is usually the best one can hope for with roids. Both cause water retention, with creatine holding more in the belly of the muscle (lending to the "instantly bigger muscles" phenom), and roids causing compartmental retention in the thorax and abdomen ("roid gut/bloat"). Either helps you train harder & recover faster. Once off them, you drop the water; hopefully, holding the strength and lean mass put on, while on.
> 
> D.


Well that about settles it for me then, if I was to want a bloated belly I think beer would be much more fun...


----------



## joyce

I've never done illegal steroids, but I had them prescribed to me by a doctor. 

I was on them for a week, and the next month and a half I was jumpy, nervous, and had a quick temper. It wasn't fun at all.


----------



## asangria

I've taken steroids for medical purposes - post-pneumonia asthma.

 I never bothered finishing the treatment of 14 weeks. I experienced headaches and frequent nose bleeds.

 There was an incident in our studio where a student, who was on 'roids, became enraged and started to take his aggression out on the lower belts. Our master stepped in and subdued him. He was of course shown the door.


----------



## bdparsons

Never took 'em... though I have suffered from them on occasion. But that's all behind me now.

Respects,
Bill Parsons
Triangle Kenpo Institute


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka

asangria said:
			
		

> I've taken steroids for medical purposes - post-pneumonia asthma.
> 
> I never bothered finishing the treatment of 14 weeks. I experienced headaches and frequent nose bleeds.
> 
> There was an incident in our studio where a student, who was on 'roids, became enraged and started to take his aggression out on the lower belts. Our master stepped in and subdued him. He was of course shown the door.


Different kind of steroid. Cortisone, and it's many incarnations (prednisone, dexamethasone, etc) are anti-infflammatory, and not anabolic. I just started a cycle of anti-inflammatory steroids (Medrol dose pack), for a long-standing pneumonia infection (as a Chiro, I usually try to stay away from the stuff, but having been sick since November...).

For the record, you are NOT supposed to exercise while on the antiflammatory type of steroids: A side effect is tissue fragility, bone loss, and tendon weaknoss...exercise could cause you to blow some painful gaskets.

D.


----------



## kid

I'm all natural baby.


----------



## ginshun

I never even considered it.  I always disliked lifting wieghts in general though, so that is no big surprise.


----------



## lulflo

No thank you, not for me. I know some people who have and they have some issues (domestic violence), but only mildly, I think it may be linked to the roids personally.

   Farang - Larry


----------



## arnisador

Ugh.


----------



## Sam

arnisador said:
			
		

> Ugh.


*nods in agreement*

besides, those really big muscles just dont look good.


----------



## Jonathan Randall

Technopunk said:
			
		

> How many of you have taken 'Riods?
> 
> Anyone care to share their experiences with them? Not roumors, or what the doctors/governments/yadda yadda SAY about them, but actual info on what it was like taking them?


What's the use of studying self-defence if a chemically induced temper puts you in a situation where you get your head shot off? Seriously, while not all have experience mood swings from the drugs, enough have to make it an extremely serious consideration.  Don't do it. Train hard, rest well and eat well and have the self-respect that comes from untarnished accomplishment.


----------



## searcher

I have used Andro. in the past, but it has been several years.    I tried it out to see how it affected my body and mind.   I know many bodybuilders that have used and still use Andro. and injectables.    The Andro. that I took was in pill form.    Having gained the experience of how it was on my body I do not recommend the use of ANY injectable or the use of Andro.    I gained an almost uncontrollable short fuse and had no gains in strength or muscle growth.    I was only on it for one month.   My brother-in-law used Andro. for several months and had greta gains in strength and muscle mass, but he also agined the attitude to go with it.    My advice for anybody considering the use of any type of steroid is to first do your research, then consult your doctor, thenthink long and hard before using them.    I think you will find that they are not worth messing with.

On a side note, most males are somewhat low on the level of testosterone that they should have in their body.   Again consult your doctor and get tested.   He/she will be able to help you if you are low on it.


----------



## Brother John

It really tempted me several years ago.
BUT: I'm glad I've done what I've done naturally. 

I may not be HUGE, but the musculature I've got....*I'VE gotten*, not some drug.
I don't begrudge people who do use it, but they really should know AS MUCH as they can about it and it's potential problems BEFORE they do it. The few guys I've worked out with who did some andro... a couple of them took some huge stacks of dosages and ended up having to quit not only the roids but lifting, and another had to stop because he got into the Penn from the RAGE that lead him to crush a man's skull. ((NOT GOOD)) Then again, another one or two took more sensible dosages, delt with the feelings of aggression by working out harder and ended up accomplishing what they set out to do with it.

Your Brother
John


----------



## evenflow1121

When I was in high school and began weight training I considered it, but I am glad I never took them.


----------



## 47MartialMan

Not me. Back in my "day", that was for jocks with egos.


----------



## ed-swckf

Its never been an issue for me, i don't even lift weights or anything like that.  Happy with my scrawniness thank you very much.


----------



## Rich Parsons

Never took them, never plan on taking them.

I had some blood work done recently and the doctor told me to stop taking so much Creatin supplements. I explained that I do not, so he ran the tests again, and they were still borderline but in the high end versus over the high end on the first test.  I know Creatin is not a 'roid, just using it as an example.

People have different levels already in their bodies, and need to be aware that they should monitor any intake to avoid an overdose.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

Not a frikkin chance would I take steroids.   Silly thought, at best.


----------



## Shaolinwind

Technopunk said:
			
		

> How many of you have taken 'Riods?
> 
> Anyone care to share their experiences with them? Not roumors, or what the doctors/governments/yadda yadda SAY about them, but actual info on what it was like taking them?


 
I could probably more easily find heroin than steroids.. How does one typically get them?


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

Shaolinwind said:
			
		

> How does one typically get them?


 
Stop that!


----------



## Shaolinwind

OnlyAnEgg said:
			
		

> Stop that!


 
Well not EXACTLY how, lmao!!!  I mean, what kind of turd sells that stuff? I don't expect crack dealers have it in a tackle box next to the coke and the meth.


----------



## bobster_ice

steroids are bad man, I was going to take them once but i said no, it might effect my martial arts.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

Shaolinwind said:
			
		

> Well not EXACTLY how, lmao!!! I mean, what kind of turd sells that stuff? I don't expect crack dealers have it in a tackle box next to the coke and the meth.


 
I'm not all that certain, truth be told; but, given the amount of money in sports, there's going to be more than a few physicians with no conscience that will script them out in large amounts.  Resale from there, I'd imagine.

Also, like any other med, telling the Dr. just what they need to hear could get you scripted.

Either way, it's illicit and deadly.

At least you get a buzz with heroin.


----------



## Phoenix44

> Also, like any other med, telling the Dr. just what they need to hear could get you scripted.


 
Anabolic steroids are Schedule III drugs, in the same category as barbiturates and opium.  You're not going to "trick" the doctor into prescribing anabolic steroids.  You'll have to find a doctor who's complicit.


----------



## Henderson

Phoenix44 said:
			
		

> You'll have to find a doctor who's complicit.


 
What are the chances of that? We all know physicians are all fine upstanding people with morals beyond reproach. Right?... 

Frank


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

Phoenix44 said:
			
		

> Anabolic steroids are Schedule III drugs, in the same category as barbiturates and opium. You're not going to "trick" the doctor into prescribing anabolic steroids. You'll have to find a doctor who's complicit.


 
I didn't mean to imply 'trick' at all.  Complicity is a given.  Nonetheless, saying the right things at the Dr's office in order to obtain these meds is necessary, as well.

I worked ER and I saw people come in that said the right things, presented with the right symptoms and left with the drugs they wanted.  It's true to say that, after so many rounds of this, they were watched carefully and the physician's response to them changed; nonetheless, the got what they wanted initially.  I can easily see a similar mechanism at work obtaining other drugs from a practitioner.


----------



## arnisador

How do you know when someone is truly in pain? It can be a hard call. Physicians would like to err on the side of helping tha patient, but now must take on an LEO role as well--erring on the side of not medicating when there's a chance it's for illegal resale.

Tough situation.


----------



## Kanoy919

Nope, not me!!!


----------



## searcher

There are practical reason sfor taking steroids, but none have to do with sports performance.   If you go get tested and they find that your testosterone levels are low they can prescribe them to bring your levels back up.   Testerone levels start to drop after age 30 and this is when you could go get checked and see if it is an option.   Their use can be good, but can also be extremely bad.   It is all in how and why you use them


----------



## KenpoSterre

I useds teroids when I was eleven because of a sickness. I only used them for two weeks...not long enough to get the physicall affects.


----------



## Jade Tigress

There was a show on the other night called "The Man Whose Arms Exploded". It was about body building, steroid use, and the consequences of steroid use.  It was gross.


----------



## Lisa

Jade Tigress said:
			
		

> There was a show on the other night called "The Man Whose Arms Exploded". It was about body building, steroid use, and the consequences of steroid use.  It was gross.



I saw this too, Pam.  His arms were deformed looking and not at all attractive.


----------



## Jade Tigress

Lisa said:
			
		

> I saw this too, Pam.  His arms were deformed looking and not at all attractive.



Yeah. He got this huge hematoma in his bicep...it was disgusting. So he videotaped himself trying to drain it. He's plunging a hypodermic needle into his arm, like to the hilt, and drained like 2 cups of blood before going to the ER. PLUS, just the way his arms looked was a real turn off. Yuck. I don't get it...steroid use. Plus, these guys who have used it are now having heart attacks and stuff because of it. And they're still young. Sad.


----------

